# Fragrance Supplier



## Kamahido (Mar 6, 2017)

Any know if  Indigo Fragrance Oils or Rustic Escentuals have a decent reputation.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 6, 2017)

I know AHRE does. I have bought from them a couple of times. Not sure on the other though, sorry.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 6, 2017)

AHRE does, I order several diffrerent items from them.  Don't know about the other one though.


----------



## cgsample (Mar 6, 2017)

I've purchased from Indigo Fragrance Oils twice.  I like their stuff, but I think shipping is high?

If shipping was reasonable, they would be my go to supplier.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 6, 2017)

Ditto what the others above said about AH/RE- they are on my list of very good vendors that I like to buy from. I have no idea about Indgo, though- I've never ordered from them.


IrishLass


----------



## cgsample (Mar 6, 2017)

Holy crap!  Had never heard of Rustic Escentuals, so went and checked them out.  $15 shipping on a $15 order!  Maybe  Indigo isn't so bad after all?


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 6, 2017)

What is this AHRE you speak of?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 6, 2017)

Shipping costs can be high regardless of which supplier. It depends on the flash points of the fo's you order. Any that have to ship ground really raise your shipping charges.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 6, 2017)

AHRE is aroma haven/rustic escentuals. The acronym for the full company name.
I *think* RE bought AH and kept some signature fos. Could be wrong...


----------



## Aline (Mar 6, 2017)

I purchased a bunch of samples from Indigo and maybe I was just unlucky but I was disappointed by all of them


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 8, 2017)

cgsample said:


> Holy crap! Had never heard of Rustic Escentuals, so went and checked them out. $15 shipping on a $15 order! Maybe Indigo isn't so bad after all?


 
To test shipping, build the same-ish order on each site to get an apples-to-apples comparison. I like to put in a pound of some kind of butter and a few FOs. Do a $50 and an $100. 

Shipping is the great bane of hobbyists. It can help to look for suppliers who are closer to you, especially if you are ordering heavy things, like 50 lbs of coconut oil. Otherwise, try to split an order with another soaper. Also, save up and go ahead and order $50-to $100 at one time.


----------



## cgsample (Apr 3, 2017)

1234


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 3, 2017)

Where are you? I ask because I highly recommend purchasing from suppliers that are closest to you to save on shipping costs. Also, you can also save if you order from suppliers that sell other soap making supplies as well. Just my nickel's worth.


----------

